# usb dual drive enclosure, only 1 works [SOLVED]

## ryker

Hi.  I'm having trouble getting a usb drive enclosure working properly on my gentoo install.  It has 2 drive bays in it, both are identical 1TB drives.  It seems to work fine when I plug it into Windows, Ubuntu, and OpenSuse.  In Gentoo, only 1 drive works at a time.  I have to pop out 1 drive for the other to work, and vice versa.  So I assume it's something I have not configured properly in my kernel.  I've spent a bunch of time going over my kernel config, and I can't seem to figure out what the problem is.

I'm using gentoo-sources that I built using make and not genkernel.  Any help is greatly appreciated.

Here's the output of dmesg.  The first part is plugging in the enclosure with the bottom drive in, and then I popped in the top drive while the bottom was still in there.

```
JBD: barrier-based sync failed on dm-3:8 - disabling barriers

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=152d, idProduct=2336

usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=5

usb 1-3: Product: JM20336 SATA, USB Combo

usb 1-3: Manufacturer: JMicron

usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 888888888888

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ST310003             9QJ0 SX15 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 5

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=152d, idProduct=2336

usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=5

usb 1-3: Product: JM20336 SATA, USB Combo

usb 1-3: Manufacturer: JMicron

usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 888888888888

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ST310003             9QJ0 SX15 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

This is the output of lsusb -vv for the device:

```
Bus 001 Device 006: ID 152d:2336 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x152d JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp.

  idProduct          0x2336 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 JMicron

  iProduct                2 JM20336 SATA, USB Combo

  iSerial                 5 888888888888

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          4 USB Mass Storage

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                2mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              6 Bulk-In, Bulk-Out Interface

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

can't get debug descriptor: Connection timed out

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered
```

Thanks in advance for your help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ryker,

You probably need 

```
[*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device 
```

Keep in mind that USB counts as SCSI

----------

## ryker

Thanks.  I'm re-compiling right now to see if that helps.

----------

## ryker

That was it.   :Smile: 

Thanks again.

----------

